# What is your opinion of snuggle nest?



## maba

I'm due in 3 weeks and I plan on co-sleeping. We have only a queen size bed and I'm looking for options. If I decide to have the baby sleep on the bed, then most likely it would be just the two of us as there won't be room for my husband. Is snuggle nest a safe option? Amazon has good reviews for it for the most part but there are a few 1 star reviews too. Have you used it? What do you think of it? Do you suggest any other alternatives?


----------



## ASusan

We used it in a king bed, unless DS was directly in our arms. We also used it briefly in the co-sleeper during that time. We also took it on the road with us when DS was 2 mos, and again when he was almost 3 mos., visiting family, as we felt it would help him feel like the bed was his bed, if you know what I mean.

We also used it in the living room for naps on the floor. I guess what I'm saying is that we used it as a portable bed.

However, he had completely outgrown it at 3 mos., when he was way longer than it and wormed his way out of it.

That said, we did like it and kept it in case we have another babe.


----------



## Shanny2032

My mother came to "help" a few days after my delivery and when she and my sister went to bru to buy me some things my mother came back with one of those because she didn't "get" the whole co sleeping thing. I made her return it before she left because I knew I would never use it. To me the whole point of co sleeping is our physical closeness without any barriers. It turned out my daughter had very bad reflux and slept only in my arms while I was 1/2 sitting up for the first 7 weeks and for quite some time after that it was still the best option. So, I think like anything else pre baby, you might just want to see how it goes once your little one comes home and after a few nights you can order it or have someone go get it for you if you want it. I didn't have the concern of another adult in the bed but if your hubby won't be in there either way you may not need or want it once you snuggle up to your baby!


----------



## Thing1Thing2

We used it in our king sized bed for the first 2 weeks. I was a little nervous about sleeping with my DS at that time, so it helped give me some peace about falling asleep. After about 2 weeks, it wasn't useful to us anymore since DS would wiggle out of it and then nurse all.night.long

It worked great for DS. I probably won't use it for my second.


----------



## jennica

I used it for a couple weeks with Ds. One night I woke up and looked inside and he wasn't in there! I found him nestled against my thigh. Babies don't like barriers and they will go to great lengths to be close to you. I had no idea a two week old could get around like that. DD is almost 4 weeks old and I never used it with her. The sides are too high and you can't see your baby or hear there breathing.


----------



## fruitfulmomma

I wouldn't use one. I don't want anything near my child's face.

Why do you want to use it? As pp said one of the big advantages of bedsharing is snuggling with baby, also being able to breastfeed freely without any barriers.

As far as your dh goes, we've bedshared on a regular size futon and we all fit okay.


----------



## rhiOrion

I had one and I wanted to love it. I am not comfortable sleeping with the baby beside me on the bed (super plush memory foam pillow top mattress).

But it turned out DD has reflux and she won't sleep flat either way. She sleeps on me. Now that she's a bit bigger she sleeps with her top half on me and her bottom half on the bed.

But, if she'd not had reflux I think I would have really liked it.


----------



## maba

Thank you all for your advice. The only reason I wanted to get a nest was to ensure the baby is safe on the bed. I've never done this before and also, DH is concerned about SIDS and the safety of the baby while co-sleeping. Some people I know have used a changing pad as a nest too. Not sure if that is a better option.

@fruitfulmomma: You said you used a regular size futon, which I'm assuming is probably the size of a queen. Did you have the baby sleep between you and DH? Or were you in the middle? If so, did you use a bed rail?

I'm keen on co-sleeping but just a little apprehensive about it and I thought maybe using a nest would help transition to having the baby sleep directly on the bed.


----------



## justKate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maba* 
Thank you all for your advice. The only reason I wanted to get a nest was to ensure the baby is safe on the bed. I've never done this before and also, DH is concerned about SIDS and the safety of the baby while co-sleeping. Some people I know have used a changing pad as a nest too. Not sure if that is a better option.

@fruitfulmomma: You said you used a regular size futon, which I'm assuming is probably the size of a queen. Did you have the baby sleep between you and DH? Or were you in the middle? If so, did you use a bed rail?

I'm keen on co-sleeping but just a little apprehensive about it and I thought maybe using a nest would help transition to having the baby sleep directly on the bed.

This is exactly why we got one. We used it for the first couple of weeks because we were both scared to be alone in the bed with her. It made us both comfortable until we got used to her being there. I also liked it in the crib for naps, because the crib seemed so big for such a small baby. It was definitely outgrown by 4 months.

I would absolutely NOT use a changing pad or anything else in the bed that is not specifically designed for that purpose. You're running a risk by doing so because 1) the product hasn't been tested/approved for that purpose and 2) if anything were to happen (God forbid) it would be hard to hold the manufacturer of a changing pad liable if it was not being used properly.

Just my 2 cents.

Congratulations on your baby-to-be!


----------



## fruitfulmomma

Quote:

@fruitfulmomma: You said you used a regular size futon, which I'm assuming is probably the size of a queen. Did you have the baby sleep between you and DH? Or were you in the middle? If so, did you use a bed rail?
We've never used a bedrail. We have had the bed against the wall sometimes. Both of these, though, present an issue of the possibility of baby getting lodged between the bed and railing or wall, so take that into consideration. I am really not too concerned with falls, they do happen but very rarely and usually once the child is older. I've never had a newborn fall. Our current bed is less than two feet from the floor. I would be more concerned with a bed high off the floor.

I am usually in the middle. I prefer that, at least in the newborn stage. Sometimes if I turn them over to nurse I will fall back asleep with them in the middle but I usually wake pretty quickly and move them again.

IMO the issue with bedsharing is suffocation, not SIDs. The research I've read all indicates a reduced risk of SIDs with bedsharing, the reasoning being that mom's body helps regulate baby's heart and breathing. Even being in the same room as mom gives some benefits in this respect.


----------



## texmati

I liked it, but I thought it was pricey for what it was. had it not been a gift, I would have looked for cheaper options/bought used.

It was handy when DS was new, and I was exhausted and hurting and still taking (non prescription) pain killers. DS was under 6 pounds when we brought him home, and would still get his nose covered when I would nurse him, so I didn't feel comfortable with him sleeping mashed against me. DH was also exhausted-- the snuggle nest gave us the confidence to have him in the bed with us, which was very convenient. We also liked the little headlight for those 3 am "is he still breathing?" checks. We also would take it to my parents so DS would have a safe place to sleep while still being in the same room with us.

That being said-- he out grew it pretty fast; but at that point DH and I were confident with him being in our bed. We'll keep it for number 2 for sure.


----------



## mistymama

I got one pretty cheaply on craigslist and plan to use it for the very early days. Dh is nervous about sleeping with the baby, plus he does have sleep apnea and it's just going to make both of us feel better until the baby gets bigger/we get used to how we want to share our bed with him.

I think they are a bit pricey for what you get, but like I said, I found ours on craigslist for a great deal and plan to resell it when I'm done. So not much $$ spent.


----------



## candelaria80

We got one and tried to use it, but DD wouldn't have it. She was a tummy sleeper anyway.







We got a co-sleeper instead, in the early days she didn't like sleeping with us, she wanted her own space. The co sleeper was the same height as the bed so it felt like she was in the bed, but she still had room to move around.

Now at 1 she loves to co-sleep and snuggle. We have a queen size bed and it did take some getting used to, but now we love it. We opted for the bed-rail because we have a pretty high bed. She usually sleeps by the bed rail, but has a tendency to get in between DH and I at some point in the night.


----------



## NewMoonMum

I personally loved ours. I was more afraid of something against my son's face being in the big bed with us, as the Snuggle Nest has those little "bolsters" that create a good amount of space between him and the sides of the nest.
I think it would be a good way to become more comfortable with co sleeping in one bed, just my opinion.
I also used it as a little portable bed, and could have him in my sight while I did some dishes, or whatnot.
That said, of course as PPs have mentioned, it is not usable for very long. My two cents is if you have the cash to swing it, give it a try.


----------



## katelove

Just wanted to chime in on the queen bed thing. We have been co-sleeping in a queen size bed with our 3m.o. since she was born. I would say we were average size people and space is not an issue. J is not a snuggler, she is usually starfished out on her own. She is either between us or on my side with me in the middle. Sometimes DH or I do end up a bit close to the edge of the bed but she has never even come close to falling off. We have rails for when she is rolling but havne't needed them so far.


----------



## tuhraycee

We used on when DS was smaller, before he could roll over as a transition from our arms to the bed with us. It was good for us too as reassurance/reminder that baby and nest were there in those early cosleeping nights.

I plan on using it again with our next one. I think it makes me feel like she won't get lost in our big bed, even though I'm right there.

(I got mine off ebay - no way I could afford to pay full price!)


----------



## maba

Thank you all for your input! My baby turned 12 weeks recently and I retired the snuggle nest. I have him sleeping next to me on the bed now. I wish I'd done this earlier as BFing is so much easier now. DH is still worried but I'm comfortable. DH sleeps on the floor on an air-bed. But once we get a bigger bed, I'd probably have the baby sleep between me and bed-rail with DH on the other end.


----------



## LoveMyAngel

Don't do it!!! FATAL!!! I purchased this item with hopes of building a bond as we sleep!! There would have been no bond if I wouldn't have woken up to find my baby, 2 months old, facedown nudged under the Snuggle Nest. At 2 months old, we all know babies are not yet moving around or rolling over. I have no idea how it happened but the product didn't protect her as it portrays. If she would have smothered due to me purchasing this... I wouldn't have been able to live with that!


----------



## syoung

My babies co-slept with me in my bed, with just a body pillow (really mostly for my own comfort). I'm not really sure what's recommended in terms of safety, but for us - that has worked best.


----------

